# Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 143!!!!!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Venus was Junior Champion at her previous owner's fair in 2008. She is a very nice young doe with tons of potential! I am looking forward to showing her later on this year!

I am looking forward to this cross...Venus and George. :wink:

Any guess on what she'll have?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 114!*

She's packed!  I'm gonna say twins with the tiniest chance of trips. She's super cute!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 114!*

Well, I felt at least 2 in there today!!!!  :wahoo: :dance: Maybe 3, I couldn't tell for sure!  I am excited! They were both laying against the left side. No kicking, but they were definitely in there! :greengrin:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 114!*

I vote trips  She looks thick. lol


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 114!*

She looks great! What a nice crossing too.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 114!*

Thanks! :greengrin: I think I will really like this breeding! 

Venus is now Day 128 and is HUGE, swollen, and un-comfy! Her udder has gotten pretty big! Just hoping, at this point, that she waits until her 145! Either large twins or small trips.

Look for Day 130 pictures on Thursday!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 128!*

oh I hope she kids easily for you and with small kiddos -- large ones just make life so much more difficult

What colors you expecting from this pairing?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 132! Pictures!*

I'm thinking one caramel and 1 black. But I could get any variation from this cross. Browns, caramels, or blacks. 

Day 132 pictures!

The kids were kickin today! I was able to feel it! And see it! It was amazing! It always is!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 132! Pictures!*

udder is bigger

I am sure you are getting anxious


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 132! Pictures!*

Very much so! Real curious to see what she has in there! :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 132! Pictures!*

It's always fun to see the buck too, but then of course it makes the anticipation go up wondering what they're going to look like.

She's looking good-I'll say three.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 138! Pictures!*

I'm leaning towards small trips or large(r) twins. :wink:

Day 138


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 138! Pictures!*

you are probably right -- lets go Venus


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 138! Pictures!*

Tara, I'm thinking that she'll be giving you a doe that looks like George and a boy that looks like her...and on day 147. Her udder is coming along very nicely too.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 138! Pictures!*

Cant waite to see these babies. Hope you do get one just like george. Good luck.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 138! Pictures!*

Much continued anticipation on what these special babies will look like.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 140!!!!!*

Thanks! Tonight she really ballooned out! :shocked: I was like WOAH! :shocked: And she's been on hay only, strictly!! 
She may also have a slight prolapse? Doesn't seem to be affecting her. :shrug: Just looks like a little pressure on her cha-cha.

And MAN! Are those kid(s) WILD! I never before could feel a baby kick and I could just like lay my hand on her stomach (not pushing on her or anything) and those kid(s) were just kicking away at her! Poor Venus!

And...drumroll...She's FINALLY on Day 140!!!!!!!!! Ready for kids!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :wahoo:  :clap: :leap: I bet she'll go either either Friday, Saturday, or Sunday. :thumbup:

I am just REALLY hoping everything goes ok...I want LIVE George babies. And a healthy momma. ray:

Better get my caffine and kidding supplies all gathered together! Kiddos soon! :coffee2:  :coffee2: Too bad I don't drink coffee.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 140!!!!!*

Cant wait!!! ray: for an uneventful birth!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 140!!!!!*

Praying for healthy little George look alikes! Just think.....you will be finding out very soon!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 140!!!!!*

Ooooohhhh, babies soon.... hope you have :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: and ray: praying for healthy babies and momma!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 140!!!!!*

Day 142 guys! Getting there! :wink: Thanks guys...Fingers crossed! :hair:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Venus Kidding Thread ~ Day 140!!!!!*

Praying for an easy healthy delivery!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Day 143!  Udder filling!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it is! And very nicely too....I say she'll go in the next 3 days!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

No ligs on Day 144!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

WhoooHoooo! hoping for you and Venus some healthy babies and easy delivery soon!


----------

